# EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

					Der Europäische Gerichtshof für Menschenrechte (EGMR) hat in einem Urteil bestätigt, dass das estnische Unternehmen Delfi AS für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare in einem Forum haftet. Es liege kein Verstoß gegen die Meinungsfreiheit vor. Die Delfi AS wurde 2008 wegen beleidigender Nutzerkommentare von einem estnischen Gericht zur Zahlung von Schadensersatz verpflichtet.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Irgendwie steht man als Forenbetreiber glaub ich ohnehin immer mit einem Bein vor Gericht. Ich könnte das Urteil ja verstehen, wenn die Forenbetreiber die betroffenen Beiträge nicht umgehend entfernt hätten aber so... was sollen sie denn tun? Jeden Beitrag vor Veröffentlichung erst einmal lesen?


----------



## Yassen (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Tja Lehrer, Aufsichtspersonen, Forenbetreiber stehen alle mit einem Bein im Knast. 

Meiner Meinung nach kann man es auch mit der Haftpflicht übertreiben.


----------



## drebbin (13. Oktober 2013)

Also wenn wir uns alle jetzt auf einen unter uns stürzen und mobbing betreiben steht pcgh im Knast?
Komische Vorstellung^^


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



drebbin schrieb:


> Also wenn wir uns alle jetzt auf einen unter uns stürzen und mobbing betreiben steht pcgh im Knast?
> Komische Vorstellung^^


 
Nur als Beispiel: Stell Dir mal vor hier veröffentlicht irgendwer etwas wie "Frank Drebin klaut regelmäßig Freibier auf dem Schützenfest und Lollis bei Aldi" (oder schlimmeres ) und packt am Besten noch Deinen echten Namen und Deine Anschrift mit dazu, würdest Du dann nicht gegen PCGH vorgehen, wenn sie sich weigern den Post zu entfernen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Wer eine Plattform bietet muss eben dafür Sorge tragen das niemand geschädigt wird. Sieht und liest man ja sogar des Öfteren im TV oder bei den Zeitungen.


----------



## drebbin (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen: Stimmt.
Und mich dann zum aldi begeben


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

der europäische rechtsverdreherhof der verarschung hat gesprochen.



> Es liege kein Verstoß gegen die Meinungsfreiheit vor.


wenn ich etwas nicht sagen darf sei es auch eine beleidiging dann liegt da sehr wohl ein verstoß gegen die meinungsfreiheit. wenn ich der meinung bin das jemand ******** ist, dann ist er das. meinungen und fakten sind nunmal zweieilei.

das ganze wird doch nur veranstelltet UM die meinungsfreiheit im netz einzuschränken. so kann man jedes forum dicht machen. wenn der politik ein bestimmtes forum, insbesondere politische, ein dorm im auge ist dann braucht man nur paar "annonyme" bezahlen um in dem entsprechenden forum rumzuschimpfen und schon kann man es mit einm rechtsverdrehergesetz dicht machen.

das ist ein weiterer schritt in die EU-DIKTATUR.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wer eine Plattform bietet muss eben dafür Sorge tragen das niemand geschädigt wird. Sieht und liest man ja sogar des Öfteren im TV oder bei den Zeitungen.



nach deiner NICHT logik müsste auch jeder autoverkäufer dafür sorge tragen das keine unfälle passieren. viel spaß



keinnick schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel: Stell Dir mal vor hier veröffentlicht irgendwer etwas wie "Frank Drebin klaut regelmäßig Freibier auf dem Schützenfest und Lollis bei Aldi" (oder schlimmeres ) und packt am Besten noch Deinen echten Namen und Deine Anschrift mit dazu, würdest Du dann nicht gegen PCGH vorgehen, wenn sie sich weigern den Post zu entfernen?


PCGH hat als erstes ein interesse das ganze aufzuklären um seinen ruf nicht zu schädigen also würden sie es auch entfernen wenn es denn eine lüge wäre.


----------



## Bennz (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

solange "nach meiner Meinung" vor der nicht allzu "beleidigenden" Antwort auf einen Post steht, gehört es zur Meinungsfreiheit und darf auch jedem Polizei beamten in die Fresse gesagt werden was man von ihm Hält.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn ich etwas nicht sagen darf sei es auch eine beleidiging dann liegt da sehr wohl ein verstoß gegen die meinungsfreiheit. wenn ich der meinung bin das jemand ******** ist, dann ist er das. meinungen und fakten sind nunmal zweieilei.


 
Lol  Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn jegliche Beleidigung durch die "Meinungsfreiheit" abgedeckt wäre. Hier ist was zu lesen: Meinungsfreiheit (Gleich Punkt 1: _"der Schutz der persönlichen __Ehre__ gegen __Beleidigung__ oder __Verleumdung__,"_)




QUAD4 schrieb:


> nach deiner NICHT logik müsste auch jeder autoverkäufer dafür sorge tragen das keine unfälle passieren. viel spaß


 
Nein. Das was Du da schreibst kann man als "NICHT Logik" abtun. Das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar oder wie stellst Du zwischen beiden Sachverhalten einen Zusammenhang dar?


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> der europäische rechtsverdreherhof der verarschung hat gesprochen.
> 
> 
> wenn ich etwas nicht sagen darf sei es auch eine beleidiging dann liegt da sehr wohl ein verstoß gegen die meinungsfreiheit. wenn ich der meinung bin das jemand ******** ist, dann ist er das. meinungen und fakten sind nunmal zweieilei.


 
Hahaha das wäre ja zu schön.

Die Meinungsfreiheit findet ihre Grenzen, sobald das Recht eines anderen Menschen verletzt wird. 

Wenn du jemanden beleidigst, ist das trotz Meinungsfreiheit, nicht rechtens, gibt nämlich noch sowas wie Artikel 1 im GG "Die würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nach deiner NICHT logik müsste auch jeder autoverkäufer dafür sorge tragen das keine unfälle passieren. viel spaß
> 
> 
> PCGH hat als erstes ein interesse das ganze aufzuklären um seinen ruf nicht zu schädigen also würden sie es auch entfernen wenn es denn eine lüge wäre.





Was ist das denn für ein Vergleich.


----------



## jamie (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Das mit der Haftung ist in Ordnung, wenn der Betreiber lediglich im Rahmen seiner Möglichkeiten handeln muss. Also nicht sofort alles was irgendwie kritisch ist von vornherein zensieren muss, sondern nur darauf achten muss, dass schlimme Beiträge in einem vernünftigen Zeitrahmen gelöscht werden.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Lol  Das wäre ja noch schöner wenn jegliche Beleidigung durch die "Meinungsfreiheit" abgedeckt wäre. Hier ist was zu lesen: Meinungsfreiheit (Gleich Punkt 1: _"der Schutz der persönlichen __Ehre__ gegen __Beleidigung__ oder __Verleumdung__,"_)



auch wenn es manchen nicht in in dem kram passt, jede meinung gehört nunmal zur meinungsfreiheit auch beleidigungen. sie ist nunmal eine meinung. nur weil der gesetzgeber (rechtsverdreher) da was anderes sagt heisst das nicht das es nicht so ist. 





keinnick schrieb:


> Nein. Das was Du da schreibst kann man als "NICHT Logik" abtun. Das ist überhaupt nicht vergleichbar oder wie stellst Du zwischen beiden Sachverhalten einen Zusammenhang dar?



ein forumbetreiber stellt eine kommunikationsmittel und ein autoverkäufer (von mir aus auch der autohersteller) und verkehrmittel. somit passt das sehr wohl.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Hahaha das wäre ja zu schön.
> 
> Die Meinungsfreiheit findet ihre Grenzen, sobald das Recht eines anderen Menschen verletzt wird.
> 
> Wenn du jemanden beleidigst, ist das trotz Meinungsfreiheit, nicht rechtens, gibt nämlich noch sowas wie Artikel 1 im GG "Die würde des Menschen ist unantastbar"...



meinungsfreiheit hat keine grenzen sonst würde sie nicht meinungfreiheit heissen. wenn ich nicht die freiheit habe alles zu sagen dann habe ich auch keine freiheit alles zu sagen 

aber es gibt leidergottes immer wieder (die gleichen) die es nicht verstehen wollen, dabei ist das nicht allzu schwer


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> auch wenn es manchen nicht in in dem kram passt, jede meinung gehört nunmal zur meinungsfreiheit auch beleidigungen. sie ist nunmal eine meinung. nur weil der gesetzgeber (rechtsverdreher) da was anderes sagt heisst das nicht das es nicht so ist.


 
Ach und weil Dir die Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers nicht passt, gilt sie gleichzeitig nicht mehr? Na dann hoffe ich, dass Du mit Deiner Auffassung von "Meinungsfreiheit" mal nicht an den falschen gerätst. 




QUAD4 schrieb:


> ein forumbetreiber stellt eine kommunikationsmittel und ein autoverkäufer (von mir aus auch der autohersteller) und verkehrmittel. somit passt das sehr wohl.


 
Ach und der Autoverkäufer zahlt auch meine Strafzettel und steht für mich vor Gericht wenn ich im Verkehr Mist baue? 

Deine Argumentation ist nicht ganz stimmig. Denn demnach wäre der Forenbetreiber ja ohnehin nicht haftbar denn schließlich wurde die Forensoftware (hier: vBulletin™) auch nur eingekauft, so wie das Auto in Deinem Beispiel. Der Autohändler ist aber doch gar nicht haftbar, der Forenbetreiber schon. Merkst Du was?


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ein forumbetreiber stellt eine kommunikationsmittel und ein autoverkäufer (von mir aus auch der autohersteller) und verkehrmittel. somit passt das sehr wohl.


 
Und wie beleidige ich mit einem Auto andere?
Kaufe ich mir einen Dacia und fahre damit zum Ferrari Treffen oder was?


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ach und weil Dir die Vorgabe des Gesetzgebers nicht passt, gilt sie gleichzeitig nicht mehr? Na dann hoffe ich, dass Du mit Deiner Auffassung von "Meinungsfreiheit" mal nicht an den falschen gerätst.


was der gesetzgeber alles macht hat nicht viel mit logik zu tun.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ach und der Autoverkäufer zahlt auch meine Strafzettel und steht für mich vor Gericht wenn ich im Verkehr Mist baue?


nach deiner logik schon


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie beleidige ich mit einem Auto andere?
> Kaufe ich mir einen Dacia und fahre damit zum Ferrari Treffen oder was?


 
Ich glaube da kassierst Du eher Beleidigungen 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> was der gesetzgeber alles macht hat nicht viel mit logik zu tun.
> 
> nach deiner logik schon



Ähm, zwei mal nein. Aber ich möchte Dir da gerne Deine Meinung lassen, denn das Stichwort war ja: Meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie beleidige ich mit einem Auto andere?
> Kaufe ich mir einen Dacia und fahre damit zum Ferrari Treffen oder was?



Ich fahre ihm einfach in den Wagen und demonstriere damit meine Missachtung gegen den Fahrer oder seinem Vehikel.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich fahre ihm einfach in den Wagen und demonstriere damit meine Missachtung gegen den Fahrer oder seinem Vehikel.



Das sollte dann unter Meinungsfreiheit fallen nehme ich an


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> meinungsfreiheit hat keine grenzen sonst würde sie nicht meinungfreiheit heissen. wenn ich nicht die freiheit habe alles zu sagen dann habe ich auch keine freiheit alles zu sagen
> 
> aber es gibt leidergottes immer wieder (die gleichen) die es nicht verstehen wollen, dabei ist das nicht allzu schwer


 
Wenn du die Würde eines Menschen damit aber angreifst, wirst du merken wo die Grenzen liegen


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn du die Würde eines Menschen damit aber angreifst, wirst du merken wo die Grenzen liegen


wenn du die würde des menschen respektieren würdest, würdest du ihm auch die meinungsfreiheit lassen. freiheit und grenzen sind gegensätzlich. entweder ich bin frei oder ich hab grenzen. wenn ich grenzen hab dann bin ich nicht frei. beides geht nicht. grenzen kann sich jeder selbst setzen, das ist die freiheit des jeweiligen. wenn ich grenzen von anderen auferelgt bekomme dann bin ich nicht frei.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn du die würde des menschen respektieren würdest, würdest du ihm auch die meinungsfreiheit lassen.


 
Meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo Menschen beleidigt werden.
Dann N Word für Menschen mit dunkler Hautfarbe ist eine Beleidigung -- und keine Meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Es gibt aber vieles was man sich lieber nur denken sollte anstatt auszusprechen, das wäre dann der gesunde Menschenverstand


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Aber einen zu beleidigen hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun, sondern nur mit schwachem Nervenverstand, Diskriminierung/Rassismus, etc. 

du hast auch ne Vorstellung.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn du die würde des menschen respektieren würdest, würdest du ihm auch die meinungsfreiheit lassen. freiheit und grenzen sind gegensätzlich. entweder ich bin frei oder ich hab grenzen. wenn ich grenzen hab dann bin ich nicht frei. beides geht nicht. grenzen kann sich jeder selbst setzen, das ist die freiheit des jeweiligen. wenn ich grenzen von anderen auferelgt bekomme dann bin ich nicht frei.



Du verzichtest also dann auch freiwillig auf Rechte die Dich schützen, damit andere "frei" sein können? Nobel von Dir!


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo Menschen beleidigt werden.


leider FALSCH. meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo man nicht mehr das recht hat seine meinung frei zu äußern.

ich hab NIE behauptet das man dunkelhätige menschen mit dem N wort nenne soll. ich hab auch NIE behauptet das man andere beleidigen soll.

es sollte nur klar gestellt werden was meinungsfreiheit heisst und wie das EGMR das ganze ad absurdum führt.

"Falls Freiheit überhaupt etwas bedeutet, dann bedeutet sie das Recht darauf, den Leuten das zu sagen, was sie nicht hören wollen." aus farm der tiere von george orwell.

aber wie schon bereits gesagt, es gibt leider immer wieder (die selben) die das nicht verstehen wollen


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo man nicht mehr das recht hat seine meinung frei zu äußern.



Diesen Zustand gibt's doch Deiner Meinung nach gar nicht weil das eine das andere ausschließt?!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Es gibt aber keine grenzenlose Freiheit außer die Gedanken. Da eben Minderheiten sich daneben benehmen muss man eben leider Grenzen für die Freiheit vorgeben


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



keinnick schrieb:


> Irgendwie steht man als Forenbetreiber glaub ich ohnehin immer mit einem Bein vor Gericht. Ich könnte das Urteil ja verstehen, wenn die Forenbetreiber die betroffenen Beiträge nicht umgehend entfernt hätten aber so... was sollen sie denn tun? Jeden Beitrag vor Veröffentlichung erst einmal lesen?



Soweit ich das hier lesen kann (leider war die Quelle wohl eine dynamisch generierte Seite), hätte es vermutlich schon einen Unterschied gemacht, wenn der Betreiber mehr über den Nutzer gewusst hätte. Wäre somit interessant zu wissen, auf welchem Level hier Nutzerinformationen vorlagen. Vom annonymen, Account-losen Poster auf einer Seite, die keine IP-Adressen speichert bis hin zum geschlossenen System mit via Post oder zumindest Handy-Nr erfolgter Identifikation ist heutzutage ja vieles möglich.




QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn ich etwas nicht sagen darf sei es auch eine beleidiging dann liegt da sehr wohl ein verstoß gegen die meinungsfreiheit. wenn ich der meinung bin das jemand ******** ist, dann ist er das. meinungen und fakten sind nunmal zweieilei.



Meinungsäußerung und Meinungsverbreitung auch.
Bei weitem nicht alles, was man als Privatperson äußern darf (auch das ist, s.o., durch die Grundrechte anderer begrenzt), darf man auch mittels Massenmedien verbreiten. Und genau das sind und bleiben das Internet und seine Plattformen nun einmal: Ein edium. Auch wenn viele, die bei RL nach DL fragen, es als "Raum" betrachten.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> leider FALSCH. meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo man nicht mehr das recht hat seine meinung frei zu äußern.


 
Wenn ich also sage dass du ein kompletter Vollidiot bist und du zu dumm bist um geradeaus zu scheißen ist das also Meinungsfreiheit?


(ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel)


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Herr von Grau - Klebeband - YouTube

das ist meinungsfreiheit


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> leider FALSCH. meinungsfreiheit hört da auf wo man nicht mehr das recht hat seine meinung frei zu äußern.
> 
> ich hab NIE behauptet das man dunkelhätige menschen mit dem N wort nenne soll. ich hab auch NIE behauptet das man andere beleidigen soll.
> 
> ...


 #

Beleidigungen sind für mich keine Meinungen. Sie zeigen nur, wie schwach der jenige ist, der sie benutzt. 

Zudem gilt in DE das hier: 

*Artikel 5*

 (1) Jeder hat das Recht, seine Meinung in Wort, Schrift und Bild frei  zu äußern und zu verbreiten und sich aus allgemein zugänglichen Quellen  ungehindert zu unterrichten. Die Pressefreiheit und die Freiheit der  Berichterstattung durch Rundfunk und Film werden gewährleistet. Eine  Zensur findet nicht statt.
 (2) Diese Rechte finden ihre Schranken in den Vorschriften der  allgemeinen Gesetze, den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Schutze der  Jugend und in dem Recht der persönlichen Ehre.


Damit dürfte wohl auch geklärt sein, was Fakt ist. 







Zum Glück vertreten DEINE Vorstellung nicht besonders viele, wie ich sehe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> Herr von Grau - Klebeband - YouTube
> 
> das ist meinungsfreiheit



Wo? Der Sandkastenrambo kann doch höchstens Ghetto Kids vor den Ofen locken


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Damit dürfte wohl auch geklärt sein, was Fakt ist.


es ist nur der gesetzliche fakt nicht der logische fakt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zum Glück vertreten DEINE Vorstellung nicht besonders viele, wie ich sehe.


leider vertreten nicht viele meine freie meinung, dann würde wir in einer viel freien welt leben die definitiv friedvoller wäre.

im übrigen braucht man eh nicht dauernd auf das GG zu verweisen weil das eh ungültig ist. es gilt der lissaboner vertrag und das seit 01.12.2009.

im übrigen hebt punkt 2 punkt 1 im artikel 5 wieder auf


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Das ist doch völlig unlogisch.

Du behauptest, in einer Welt, in der die öffentliche Beleidigung anderer Personen/Gruppen zur Meinungsfreiheit zählt, dass diese firedvoller wäre? 

Ist doch murks, den mir ist noch nie jemand um den hals gefallen und hat mich umarmt, weil ich ihn beleidigt habe


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> es ist nur der gesetzliche fakt nicht der logische fakt.



Logische Fakten?`



QUAD4 schrieb:


> leider vertreten nicht viele meine freie meinung, dann würde wir in einer viel freien welt leben die definitiv friedvoller wäre.
> 
> im übrigen braucht man eh nicht dauernd auf das GG zu verweisen weil das eh ungültig ist. es gilt der lissaboner vertrag und das seit 01.12.2009.
> 
> im übrigen hebt punkt 2 punkt 1 im artikel 5 wieder auf



Wir würden in einer friedvolleren Welt leben wenn wir alles sagen können was wir wollen?


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> es ist nur der gesetzliche fakt nicht der logische fakt.
> 
> leider vertreten nicht viele meine freie meinung, dann würde wir in einer viel freien welt leben die definitiv friedvoller wäre.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin echt froh, dass Leute mit Deiner Einstellung in der Minderheit sind. Das was Du schreibst, erinnert mich an die Experten die innerhalb von Deutschland ihren eigenen Staat ausrufen weil sie "ein Recht" darauf haben.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass Leute mit Deiner Einstellung in der Minderheit sind. Das was Du schreibst, erinnert mich an die Experten die innerhalb von Deutschland ihren eigenen Staat ausrufen weil sie "ein Recht" darauf haben.


 
Letztens habe ich eine Doku auf Arte gesehen wo ein Amerikaner gesagt hat dass das Tragen von Waffen für ihn die Freiheit ist.
Ländern in denen er keine Waffen tragen darf sind für ihn nicht frei.

Jeder hat so seine Meinung wie Freiheit definiert wird.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Du behauptest, in einer Welt, in der die öffentliche Beleidigung anderer Personen/Gruppen zur Meinungsfreiheit zählt, dass diese firedvoller wäre?


ich sage nur das auch beleidigungen zur meinungsfreiheit gehören. das heisst aber nicht das das die vorraussetzung dafür ist.

ich sagte ja, immer die gleichen die es nicht verstehen wollen und dabei so einfach zu verstehen


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Trotzdem gibt es auch für Meinungsfreiheit eine Grenze.
Das ist ja auch der Grund wieso ein Zusammenleben in einer Gemeinschaft funktioniert. Eben weil nicht alles gestattet ist.
Stell dir vor es gäbe keine Regeln mehr.


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Beleidigungen als Meinung darzustellen  

Ich weiß nicht ob weinen oder lachen soll   Ich nehm wohl lieber das zweite


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich sagte ja, immer die gleichen die es nicht verstehen wollen und dabei so einfach zu verstehen


 
Ich würde das ja gerne verstehen aber irgendwie kannst Du das was Du sagst nicht wirklich untermauern oder wir reden hier die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem gibt es auch für Meinungsfreiheit eine Grenze.


nein gibt es nicht sonst gäbe es keine freiheit seine meinung zu äußern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch der Grund wieso ein Zusammenleben in einer Gemeinschaft funktioniert. Eben weil nicht alles gestattet ist.


das zusammenleben funktioniert sowieso. beleidigungen sind ja keine vorraussetzung zur freien meinungsäußerung. nur wenn menschen an denkblockaden gebunden sind funnktioniert das zusammenleben nicht mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Stell dir vor es gäbe keine Regeln mehr.


dann wären wir frei. mit regeln meist du hier die gesetze. die regeln würden die menschen sich untereinandern selber machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Gründe deine eigene Bananenrepublik da kannst du es halten wie du willst


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> dann wären wir frei


 
Und morgen geht einer hin und haut Dir was über die Rübe, klaut Dein Geld, setzt Dich vor die Tür und zieht in Deinem Haus ein und das ist ok. Wäre dann seine Art von Freiheit.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gründe deine eigene Bananenrepublik da kannst du es halten wie du willst


alle territorien sind bereits besetzt sonst hätte das schon jemand gemacht 



keinnick schrieb:


> Und morgen geht einer hin und haut Dir was über die Rübe, klaut Dein Geld, setzt Dich vor die Tür und zieht in Deinem Haus ein und das ist ok. Wäre dann seine Art von Freiheit.


das kommt sowieso wenn in deutschland weiter der wohlstand sinkt aber das ist jetzt nicht das thema.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> nein gibt es nicht sonst gäbe es keine freiheit seine meinung zu äußern.



Du kannst doch deine Meinung frei äußern.
Wieso willst du unbedingt andere beleidigen, diskriminieren oder schikanieren wollen?



QUAD4 schrieb:


> das zusammenleben funktioniert sowieso. beleidigungen sind ja keine vorraussetzung zur freien meinungsäußerung. nur wenn menschen an denkblockaden gebunden sind funnktioniert das zusammenleben nicht mehr.



Das Zusammenleben funktioniert weil jeder Mensch sich an die Regel und Gesetz hält. Denn nur so geht das überhaupt.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> dann wären wir frei. mit regeln meist du hier die gesetze. die regeln würden die menschen sich untereinandern selber machen.


 
Eine Gesellschaft ohne Regeln funktioniert nicht.
Wenn es keine Beschränkungen und Regeln gibt, macht jeder was er will. Der Stärkere wird sich durchsetzen und die Schwachen werden nicht überlegen.
Oder willst du Darwins Recht des Stärkeren direkt auf die Menschen übertragen?
Dann wäre also der Mensch der stärkste, der die stärkste Waffe hat denn das unterstützt ja seine Meinung.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst doch deine Meinung frei äußern.
> Wieso willst du unbedingt andere beleidigen, diskriminieren oder schikanieren wollen?


ich schreibe nirgends das ich andere beleidigen, diskriminieren oder schikanieren will. warum unterstellst du mir das? willst du schikanieren und beleidigen? ich hab eindeutig geschrieben das beleidigungen nicht die grundvorraussetzung der meinungsfreiheit ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das Zusammenleben funktioniert weil jeder Mensch sich an die Regel und Gesetz hält. Denn nur so geht das überhaupt.


das zusammenleben funktioniert weil sich menschen an moralische regeln halten und nicht weil es gesetze gibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Gesellschaft ohne Regeln funktioniert nicht.
> Wenn es keine Beschränkungen und Regeln gibt, macht jeder was er will. Der Stärkere wird sich durchsetzen und die Schwachen werden nicht überlegen.
> Oder willst du Darwins Recht des Stärkeren direkt auf die Menschen übertragen?
> Dann wäre also der Mensch der stärkste, der die stärkste Waffe hat denn das unterstützt ja seine Meinung.


regeln gibt es immer. wie schon gesagt, die menschen machen sich ihre eigenen regeln die auch funktionieren. regeln, gesetze die nicht funktionieren macht nur der gesetzgeber 
diese "jeder macht was er will" argumentation ist typisch für narzisten wenn sie in panik geraten und nicht weiter wissen wie sie gesetze (einschränkungen im denken und handeln) gegen den willen anderer aufzwingen können. der stärkere wird sich nur durchsetzen wen dem anderen das recht zu selbstverteidigung abgenommen worden ist. charles darwins recht des stärkeren haben wir bereits. es ist wohl das "recht" des perfiderens. das ist auch der grund warum die kluft zwischen arm und reich größer wird.

jetzt wird wieder bewusst abgelenkt, back 2 topic!


----------



## Seeefe (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Wusste garnicht das sich Verkehrsteilnehmer nach moralischen Grundsätzen richten und nicht nach der stvo


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich schreibe nirgends das ich andere beleidigen, diskriminieren oder schikanieren will. warum unterstellst du mir das? willst du schikanieren und beleidigen? ich hab eindeutig geschrieben das beleidigungen nicht die grundvorraussetzung der meinungsfreiheit ist.



Beleidigungen schließt du aber mit ein.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> das zusammenleben funktioniert weil sich menschen an moralische regeln halten und nicht weil es gesetze gibt.



Die Gesetze sind aber aus den moralischen Vorstellungen entstanden und wurden immer weiter angepasst weil sich die Gesellschaft immer weiter verändert -- und natürlich vergrößert.
ungeschrieben Regeln funktionieren auf einer Südseeinseln wo 100 Menschen leben aber nicht mehr in einem Staat mit 80 Millionen Menschen.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> regeln gibt es immer. wie schon gesagt, die menschen machen sich ihre eigenen regeln die auch funktionieren. regeln, gesetze die nicht funktionieren macht nur der gesetzgeber
> diese "jeder macht was er will" argumentation ist typisch für narzisten wenn sie in panik geraten und nicht weiter wissen wie sie gesetze (einschränkungen im denken und handeln) gegen den willen anderer aufzwingen können. der stärkere wird sich nur durchsetzen wen dem anderen das recht zu selbstverteidigung abgenommen worden ist. charles darwins recht des stärkeren haben wir bereits. es ist wohl das "recht" des perfiderens. das ist auch der grund warum die kluft zwischen arm und reich größer wird.



Gesetze entstehen weil es Menschen gibt die sich Gedanken machen wie sie Regeln allgemein gültig machen können.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Beleidigungen schließt du aber mit ein.


der fakt das man keine grenzen hat in der meinungfreiheit schließt es ein. nicht ich. hat man grenzen, hat man kein meinungsfreiheit.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Gesetze sind aber aus den moralischen Vorstellungen entstanden und wurden immer weiter angepasst weil sich die Gesellschaft immer weiter verändert -- und natürlich vergrößert.
> ungeschrieben Regeln funktionieren auf einer Südseeinseln wo 100 Menschen leben aber nicht mehr in einem Staat mit 80 Millionen Menschen.


vieleicht war das mal so. vieleicht wurde es den menschen auch nur so verkauft. tatsache ist das es ausartet und sich das ganze verselbsständigt hat. gesetze sind nicht für menschen sondern stehen über diese.



Threshold schrieb:


> Gesetze entstehen weil es Menschen gibt die sich Gedanken machen wie sie Regeln allgemein gültig machen können.


gesetze entstehen weil sich einige wenige gedanken machen wie sie den menschen ihre rechte weg nehmen können und das möglichst so das die meisten es nicht merken und so anstandslos akzeptieren bzw. hinnehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> gesetze entstehen weil sich einige wenige gedanken machen wie sie den menschen ihre rechte weg nehmen können und das möglichst so das die meisten es nicht merken und so anstandslos akzeptieren bzw. hinnehmen.


 
So eine derbe Verallgemeinerung ist mir jetzt heute noch nicht untergekommen.

Aber es stimmt schon, ich beanspruche gefälligst mein Recht auf Mord und Totschalg.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> der fakt das man keine grenzen hat in der meinungfreiheit schließt es ein. nicht ich. hat man grenzen, hat man kein meinungsfreiheit.



"Dein" Fakt vielleicht aber dein Fakt gilt nicht sondern die Gesetzeslage.
Und das ist auch gut so. 



QUAD4 schrieb:


> vieleicht war das mal so. vieleicht wurde es den menschen auch nur so verkauft. tatsache ist das es ausartet und sich das ganze verselbsständigt hat. gesetze sind nicht für menschen sondern stehen über diese.



Nein. Gesetze entstehen weil einige Menschen vorgegebene Regeln nicht einhalten. Also braucht es Gesetzte die klare Regeln festlegen und auch festlegen was passiert wenn einer gegen diese Gesetze verstößt.



QUAD4 schrieb:


> gesetze entstehen weil sich einige wenige gedanken machen wie sie den menschen ihre rechte weg nehmen können und das möglichst so das die meisten es nicht merken und so anstandslos akzeptieren bzw. hinnehmen.



Welche Rechte werden denn weggenommen?
Dass du niemanden mehr beleidigen kannst?
Brauchst du doch nicht. Jeder Text, jede Meinung kann so verfasst werden dass sie nicht beleidigend ist.
Wenn du das nicht kannst dann solltest du dich man selbst kritisieren und nicht das System.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Two-Face schrieb:


> So eine derbe Verallgemeinerung ist mir jetzt heute noch nicht untergekommen.
> 
> Aber es stimmt schon, ich beanspruche gefälligst mein Recht auf Mord und Totschalg.



was manche so alles hinnein interpretieren. aber es stimmt schon, so eine derbe verallgemeinerung ist mir jetzt heute noch nicht untergekommen


----------



## Two-Face (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Selber schuld, wenn du so derb verallgemeinerst.

In der Gesetzgebung stecken heutzutage nunmal Lobbyisten tief mit drin, die an eigenen Vorteilen interessiert sind und halt auch von dem ganz "kleinen" Mann kein Halt machen (sieht man z.B. deutlich am münchner Mietrecht).

Zum eigl. Thema:

Es gab in der jüngeren Vergangenheit immer wieder populäre Fälle, als Forenmitglieder prominente Persönlichkeiten beleidigt haben, z.B. der Vorfall im Forum der Augsburger Allgemeinen, wo einen Tag später die Polizei in der Redaktion stand und vertrauliche Daten des Mitglieds forderte (welche die AZ natürlich nicht herausgab). Meiner Meinung nach herrscht da schon lange eine große Lücke, allerdings kann das Forum nix dafür, wenn einer öffentlich rumstänkert, mehr als bannen kann man so einen auch nicht.


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Threshold schrieb:


> Welche Rechte werden denn weggenommen?


zB die meinungsfreiheit? oder worüber wird hier die ganze zeit geredet. das kommt davon wenn man ständig neue themen annimmt von denen man keine ahnung hat nur um abzulenken.

back2topic


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> zB die meinungsfreiheit? oder worüber wird hier die ganze zeit geredet. das kommt davon wenn man ständig neue themen annimmt von denen man keine ahnung hat nur um abzulenken.


 
Lassen wir es da es zu nichts führt.


Ich finde es übertrieben.
Der Betreiber der Forums hat den Text recht schnell entfernt. 
Dass es immer Leute gibt die Plattformen für ihre Zwecke missbrauchen wird sich nicht verhindern lassen.
Ich frage mich aber um was es ging dass trotz Entfernung des Textes so eine Klage überhaupt durchkam?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> gesetze entstehen weil sich einige wenige gedanken machen wie sie den menschen ihre rechte weg nehmen können und das möglichst so das die meisten es nicht merken und so anstandslos akzeptieren bzw. hinnehmen.



Ohne Gesetze hast du erst gar keine Rechte (außer denen, die du selbst durchsetzt oder die, die andere dir freiwillig überlassen - aber mit "haben" hat das wenig zu tun) 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Zum eigl. Thema:
> 
> Es gab in der jüngeren Vergangenheit immer wieder populäre Fälle, als Forenmitglieder prominente Persönlichkeiten beleidigt haben, z.B. der Vorfall im Forum der Augsburger Allgemeinen, wo einen Tag später die Polizei in der Redaktion stand und vertrauliche Daten des Mitglieds forderte (welche die AZ natürlich nicht herausgab). Meiner Meinung nach herrscht da schon lange eine große Lücke, allerdings kann das Forum nix dafür, wenn einer öffentlich rumstänkert, mehr als bannen kann man so einen auch nicht.


 
Das Problem ist halt, dass der Zugang zu Foren einfach und anonym sein soll/muss, dass es aber eigentlich ganz gute Gründe gibt, warum man im realen Leben nicht erlaubt, dass jeder seine Parolen überall und erst recht nicht anonym plakatieren darf...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass der Zugang zu Foren einfach und anonym sein soll/muss, dass es aber eigentlich ganz gute Gründe gibt, warum man im realen Leben nicht erlaubt, dass jeder seine Parolen überall und erst recht nicht anonym plakatieren darf...


 So anonym auch wieder nicht. Die Mühe die IP zu verschleiern machen sich nur die wenigsten Trolle. 



Diese Entscheidung jedenfalls ist ziemlich bescheuert. Renne ich maskiert in ein Cafe, und fange an dort die Gäste zu beleidigen ohne dass der Wirt es direkt mitkriegt, wird ja auch nicht der Ladenbesitzer deswegen von der Polizei verhaftet.


----------



## Oberst Klink (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Anonymität in Foren ist eine gute Sache, wenn es darum geht, dass die Leute über Dinge disskutieren, die ihnen peinlich oder unangenehm sind. Da spricht ja auch nichts dagegen. Für den Fall, dass Jemand ein Forum als Plattform für Beleidigungen nutzt, gibt es ja Forenregeln. Wenn sich jemand nicht an diese hält, kann sich der Forenbetreiber vorbehalten, ungewünschte Postings zu löschen. 

Daher ist es ja auch angemessen, dass der Forenbetreiber für beleidigende Kommentare haftet. Als Forenbetreiber hat man eine Aufsichtspflicht und muss beleidigende Kommentare gegebenenfalls löschen, wenn es sie gibt. 

Und noch mal zum Thema Freie Meinungsäußerung: Wenn Ich mit einem Kumpel z.B: über meinen Chef unterhalte und zu ihm sage, dass Ich der Meinung bin er sei ein "Arschloch", dann fällt das noch unter die Meinungsäußerung. Wenn Ich aber bei Facebook oder sonstwo poste: "Mein Chef ist ein Arschloch", dann ist das üble Nachrede. Im privaten, nichtöffentlichen Rahmen, kann man so ziehmlich alles über jemanden sagen. Aber sobald man dies öffentlich tut und dabei auch noch Namen nennt, kann man sich strafbar machen.


----------



## RuhigeHand (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> wenn du die würde des menschen respektieren würdest, würdest du ihm auch die meinungsfreiheit lassen. freiheit und grenzen sind gegensätzlich. entweder ich bin frei oder ich hab grenzen. wenn ich grenzen hab dann bin ich nicht frei. beides geht nicht. grenzen kann sich jeder selbst setzen, das ist die freiheit des jeweiligen. wenn ich grenzen von anderen auferelgt bekomme dann bin ich nicht frei.


 
Definiere mal Freiheit im Kontext des sozialen Zusammenlebens. Willst du mit deiner "Freiheitlichen" Einstellung nur provozieren oder würdest du nur gerne dein eigenes selbstbestimmtes Leben auf dem Mond führen. Also was soll Kindergarten, die Meinungsfreiheit ist in Deutschland im GG definiert deine eigene Definition findet hier keine Anwendung du darfst sie allerdings gerne in deinen 4 Wänden in Interaktion mit der selbst ausleben.


----------



## MarcFr1995 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Von welcher Zeitspanne ist hier die rede? Also wieviel Zeit hat ein Forenbetreiber, um auf einen beleidigenden Post zu reagieren?


----------



## QUAD4 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Definiere mal Freiheit im Kontext des sozialen Zusammenlebens.


ich darf alles machen solange ich niemanden schade. ich darf zu nichts gezwungen werden.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



MarcFr1995 schrieb:


> Von welcher Zeitspanne ist hier die rede? Also wieviel Zeit hat ein Forenbetreiber, um auf einen beleidigenden Post zu reagieren?



Das kommt auf die Art der Beleidigung an. Bei offensichtlichen Beleidigungen werden es wohl wenige Stunden ab Kenntnis sein. Bei angeblich unwahren Tatsachenbehauptungen kommt ein Prüfungszeitraum hinzu (beim betroffenen User Nachweise für die Behauptung einholen, beim Melder ausführliche Erklärungen einholen etc.), der um die 5 Tage +/- betragen wird.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Nun wenn das so ist..
Ihr könnt mich mal alle.

Ernsthaft:

Falls Forenbetreiber sich weigern einen Post zu entfernen der eine bestimmte Person/Zielgruppe oder sonst was beleidigt, dann sollten Forenbetreiber bedingt haften, in erster Linie jedoch der Verfasser, der für diesen Post ja zuständig ist.
Wenn ich in einem Restaurant jemanden beleidige dann haftet ja auch nicht der Besitzer.


----------



## MarcFr1995 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das kommt auf die Art der Beleidigung an. Bei offensichtlichen Beleidigungen werden es wohl wenige Stunden ab Kenntnis sein. Bei angeblich unwahren Tatsachenbehauptungen kommt ein Prüfungszeitraum hinzu (beim betroffenen User Nachweise für die Behauptung einholen, beim Melder ausführliche Erklärungen einholen etc.), der um die 5 Tage +/- betragen wird.



Ok, das sind ja ziemlich vernünftige Zeitspannen, die jeder anständig moderierter Forum bewältigen kann. So gesehen finde ich es schon normal, dass der Forenbetreiber in solchen Fällen haften muss.
Danke für die Info.



Bobi schrieb:


> Ernsthaft:
> 
> Falls Forenbetreiber sich weigern einen Post zu entfernen der eine bestimmte Person/Zielgruppe oder sonst was beleidigt, dann sollten Forenbetreiber bedingt haften, in erster Linie jedoch der Verfasser, der für diesen Post ja zuständig ist.
> Wenn ich in einem Restaurant jemanden beleidige dann haftet ja auch nicht der Besitzer.



Wieso sollte ein Forenbetreiber sich weigern einen beleidigenden Post zu entfernen? Leider ist es ziemlich kompliziert den Verfasser zu verfolgen, da meist anonyme angemeldet.

mfg Marc


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> ich darf alles machen solange ich niemanden schade. ich darf zu nichts gezwungen werden.


Und damit hast du wieder eine Grenze, weswegen du nicht frei bist und auch nicht verstanden hast, was Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet. 
Du kannst nämlich jedem deine Meinung sagen, solange du deine Worte weise wählst und nicht beleidigend wirst. 
Solltest du deiner Meinung aber nicht anders Ausdruck verleihen können, sind dir Grenzen auferlegt, für die eigentlich kein anderer etwas kann. 

Sei übrigens froh, dass es Gestze gibt, denn sonst hätte ich freie Hand, da ich der Meinung bin, dass Menschenrechte nur Privilegien sind, die man jederzeit wieder nehmen kann.


----------



## QUAD4 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Sei übrigens froh, dass es Gestze gibt, denn sonst hätte ich freie Hand, da ich der Meinung bin, dass Menschenrechte nur Privilegien sind, die man jederzeit wieder nehmen kann.


eines der menschenrechte von denen ich definitiv immer in anspruich nehme ist das ich mich währe. kannst gerne vorbei kommen.
ganz sicher sehen das narzisten/sozialisten und andereweitige psychopathen das genauso das menschenrechte nur privilegien sind. deshalb nimmt man den menschen ihre rechte per gesetz weg. selber sich währen darf man nicht. nimm den rechtsweg heisst es.


----------



## jamie (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> eines der menschenrechte von denen ich definitiv immer in anspruich nehme ist das ich mich währe. kannst gerne vorbei kommen.
> ganz sicher sehen das narzisten/sozialisten und andereweitige psychopathen das genauso das menschenrechte nur privilegien sind. deshalb nimmt man den menschen ihre rechte per gesetz weg. selber sich währen darf man nicht. nimm den rechtsweg heisst es.


 
Ich habe einen Moment gebraucht bis ich verstanden habe, dass du 'wehren' meintest und nicht 'währen'.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> eines der menschenrechte von denen ich definitiv immer in anspruich nehme ist das ich mich währe. kannst gerne vorbei kommen.
> ganz sicher sehen das narzisten/sozialisten und andereweitige psychopathen das genauso das menschenrechte nur privilegien sind. deshalb nimmt man den menschen ihre rechte per gesetz weg. selber sich währen darf man nicht. nimm den rechtsweg heisst es.


Doch und das nennt man dann Notwehr, oder auch Nothilfe, wenn du jemand anderem hilfst, sich zu wehren. 

Die Grenze, die du bei der Meinungsfreiheit siehst, trennt sie nämlich von einem persönlichen Angriff und das ist was ganz anderes. Der dient nämlich nicht dazu, seiner Meinung Ausdruck zu verleihen, sondern dazu, wenn möglich, andere emotional zu verletzen. 
In deiner Welt wäre dann auch Mobbing legal.


----------



## QUAD4 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Doch und das nennt man dann Notwehr, oder auch Nothilfe, wenn du jemand anderem hilfst, sich zu wehren.
> 
> Die Grenze, die du bei der Meinungsfreiheit siehst, trennt sie nämlich von einem persönlichen Angriff und das ist was ganz anderes. Der dient nämlich nicht dazu, seiner Meinung Ausdruck zu verleihen, sondern dazu, wenn möglich, andere emotional zu verletzen.
> In deiner Welt wäre dann auch Mobbing legal.


eben nicht. warum du alles verdrehst weiss ich nicht. ich schreibe nirgends das mobbing legal wäre und den andern blödsinn den du schreibst auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> eines der menschenrechte von denen ich definitiv immer in anspruich nehme ist das ich mich währe. kannst gerne vorbei kommen.
> ganz sicher sehen das narzisten/sozialisten und andereweitige psychopathen das genauso das menschenrechte nur privilegien sind. deshalb nimmt man den menschen ihre rechte per gesetz weg. selber sich währen darf man nicht. nimm den rechtsweg heisst es.


 
Sozialisten sind also Psychopathen denen jemand die Menschenrechte weg nimmt?


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



QUAD4 schrieb:


> eben nicht. warum du alles verdrehst weiss ich nicht. ich schreibe nirgends das mobbing legal wäre und den andern blödsinn den du schreibst auch nicht.


Du hast doch behauptet, dass es keine wirkliche Meinungsfreiheit gibt, da man ja nicht alles sagen darf, was man sich denkt. 
Ich habe hier aber nichts verdreht, sondern dir nur erklärt, dass eine Beleidigung keine freie Meinungsäußerung ist, sondern ein persönlicher Angriff, weswegen der Meinungsfreiheit keine Grenze auferlegt wird. 
Würde jeder das sagen dürfen, was er sich denkt, könnte man auch Arbeitskollegen verbal fertig machen, also wäre Mobbing dann legal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> So anonym auch wieder nicht. Die Mühe die IP zu verschleiern machen sich nur die wenigsten Trolle.



Je nach örtlicher Rechtssprechung werden IPs ggf. gar nicht gespeichert und die fehlende Verschleierung spielt keine Rolle.



> Diese Entscheidung jedenfalls ist ziemlich bescheuert. Renne ich maskiert in ein Cafe, und fange an dort die Gäste zu beleidigen ohne dass der Wirt es direkt mitkriegt, wird ja auch nicht der Ladenbesitzer deswegen von der Polizei verhaftet.


 
Hier geht es aber um einen Maskierten, der vom Ladenbesitzer hereingebeten wurde, ein Transparent voller Beleidigungen aufgehängt hat, wieder gehen durfte, ohne dass die Polizei gerufen worden wäre, und dessen Transparent auch später nicht wieder abgenommen wurde.




Bobi schrieb:


> Falls Forenbetreiber sich weigern einen Post zu entfernen der eine bestimmte Person/Zielgruppe oder sonst was beleidigt, dann sollten Forenbetreiber bedingt haften, in erster Linie jedoch der Verfasser, der für diesen Post ja zuständig ist.


 
"In erster Linie" gilt in aller Regel auch. Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn der Verfasser nicht ermittelbar ist und auch der Betreiber sich keine Mühe gegeben hat, ihn zu identifizieren. In dem Fall ist es durchaus berechtigt, den Betreiber stärker in die Verantwortung zu nehmen (zumindest wenn er das Recht hatte, z.B. die IP des Verfassers zu speichern oder weitere Daten einzufordern).
Ansonsten hat man auch ganz schnell eine Hintertür für diverse Subjekte, die ihre Propaganda lieber nicht frei verbreiten sollten: Einfach eine offene, anonyme Plattform einrichten und auf der dann anonym selber posten. Niemand (außer man selbst) kann was zum Verfasser sagen, man selbst gibt das nicht zu und ist als Betreiber in Sicherheit. Viel einfacher könnte man es z.B. Rechtsextremen gar nicht machen...


----------



## DarkScorpion (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Also so wie ich den Artikel gelesen habe ist das Urteil der letzte Mist. Der Forenbetreiber hat nach Kenntnis der Beleidigungen die besagten Posts umgehend gelöscht. 
Wenn der Betreiber keiner Ip adresse ermitteln konnte oder wollte, so hat er in meinen Augen seine Pflicht getan.

Stellt euch mal vor hier auf PCGH, würde jeder Post von jedem User erst mal quergelesen und dann freigegeben. Dies wäre nämlich nach dem Urteil die einzige Möglichkeit sich solch einer Strafe zu entziehen. Identifaktion mittels Personalausweis, Telefon etc bei der Registrierung kann man genauso leicht umgehen/fälschen wie die Anmeldung mit einer Email-adresse.

Für eine Beleidigung sollte kein Forenbetreiber herangezogen werden. Sonst ist es bald aus mit Disskussionen im Netz, vor Angst verklagt zu werden, nur weil ein Nutzer des Forums Mist baut.


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: EGMR-Urteil: Forenbetreiber haften für beleidigende Nutzerkommentare*

Man muss dazu erwähnen, dass der EGMR lediglich festgestellt hat, dass die Schadensersatzfestsetzung des estnischen Gerichts nicht gegen die Meinungsfreiheit verstößt. In Deutschland hätte ein gleichlautender Fall wohl besser für den Betreiber des Nachrichtenportals/Kommentarbereichs/Forums ausgesehen, so dass der EGMR erst gar nicht hätte angerufen werden müssen.


----------

